# Four courses in a day?



## djboorman (Apr 19, 2010)

For me the challenge of playing 18 holes on a windy day is enough.

But these guys are planning a huge series of golf marathons across the UK this summer. 72 holes in a day? Across four different courses? You must be mad!

But apparently people are mad enough to take on such an epic golf day. Even some of the pro's are talking about it. They've got Rory McIlroy on their website, and Sam Torrance.

Have a look at www.fourcourseclassic.co.uk to see what you think.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a lot of golf in one day. Great charity it's supporting too.

Welcome to Golf Forum!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow that would be awesome I dont think I'd keep score on the last course though. Your arms would be dead by the end of the day.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

That would be indeed amazing. I guess I wouldn't catch up on 72 holes a day. One time, I had a California golf vacation with some officemates, we only end up having 18 holes in a day.


----------

